# What is this thing? (FMC Wayne chipper)



## NoahJ

I'm pretty sure it used to be a Woodchuck -- I'm not sure what model, though. Can't find any numbers on this thing. If you have low standards, it works great. Chips like a boss, looks terrible.

*UPDATE: *Turns out this is an old FMC Wayne chipper with a Chrysler gasoline LA 318 engine. The manual for the chipper is rare. If I get my hands on it I'll scan it and post it here. Service instructions for the LA 318 will be found in an old auto manual. Here's a good directory:

http://www.mymopar.com/index.php?pid=109

The LA 318 appeared in 1967, so I'm referencing the 1972 Plymouth manual (http://www.mymopar.com/downloads/servicemanuals/1972_Plymouth_Chassis_Service_Manual.zip).

*UPDATE 2: Found the manual! I have posted the links and more information here:* http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fmc-wayne-chipper-manual-download.273783/​








Whatever is going on here... the vice grips are the throttle.





Do you need more/bigger pictures? Thanks guys!


----------



## gdavis24

Try v8...but not more specific. If the bearings, anvil, drum, blades, adj bolts are sound and free, it ought to chip better than it looks!


----------



## NoahJ

Well, would you look at that. I guess I was counting exhaust pipes, not spark plugs.  Chipper runs consistently and sounds fine, so I'd like to keep it that way... or at least figure out how it's _supposed_ to run... I'm looking for its manual. It'd be good to know the proper clearance on the drum blades, stuff like that.


----------



## VA-Sawyer

Based on the shape of the exhaust manifold, it is probably a 318, 340, or 360 CID engine. They all use the same exhaust gasket, so I can't tell closer than that.


----------



## gdavis24

As a reference, manual for Asplundh whisper chipper, models JEX, JEY from mid 70's, specs .032 gap from blade to anvil/cutter bar. 
In practical terms use a thick matchbook cover, or a strip cut from a 12-pack carton. BUT, if it chips well now keep it away from dirty wood and don't mess with it. 

For a new owner a trip through the land of chipper blades is an adventure in industrial espionage. Arm yourself with sockets, big allens, Kroil/PBBlaster, pipe extentions, hammer, air, lights, gloves, wire brush and patience. Send the blades out to be ground on a knife machine to the correct angle. Consider buying a spare set of blades. 
Would be a major plus to have the prev owner demonstrate that the blades mounts are sound and free, and show you how to change blades. Short of that, find a local tree guy/mechanic who worked on drum chippers to give you a hand. Well worth some cash, as many guys could use a days work in the winter. Good luck.


----------



## stihl sawing

If it works and does it good, put a good paint job on it and go with it. Those 318, 360 engines were good motors. I'd have it sandblasted and paint it myself and it'd look like a whole different machine. But then again if you plan on using it heavily, just use it like it is.


----------



## VA-Sawyer

Yep, what gdavis24 said about setting up the blades is true. Been there and done that more than once. I came up with a dial indicator setup that helped make the job easier. It sure was a beast to work on.


----------



## NoahJ

Industrial espionage, eh? I'm guessing that's not actually as fun as it sounds. I'll cross my fingers and try to treat my chipper well, then. Are there good ways to sharpen up the blades without taking them out and thereby tinkering with the current clearance?

Thanks for your responses, guys. You've been fantastic. Now that I know where to start I'll start looking at Chrysler manuals to see what this engine really is.


----------



## CalTreeEquip

Ok, that's a very old FMC Wayne with a 318. They stopped making them around 1985 I think. These were absolute monsters but now quite obsolete.
I have heard that FMC (Farm Machine Company) is still around and part of another company but I can not remember which. It is said that manuals and some parts are still available but you will need to do some searching. The blades are the serrated Woodchuck type with the nipple bolts but the bolts are smaller then the Woodchuck type which means the pockets are smaller as well. The anvil is this odd sort of hexagon bar, good luck finding one of those. The drum bearings are oil bath, I think either mineral oil or 30 wt motor, and since nobody knows what they are they don't get serviced them properly. I'm not sure those bearings are available anymore but there might be a pillow block that will work. Bearings kill these machines.
Good luck with it. Hope you didn't pay much.


----------



## NoahJ

Nice. Thanks CalTreeEquip! Compared to how much I've seen this model sell for, I got it cheap. 

After some searching I've found that the manual is rare and in demand... I've made various inquiries and, so far, come up blank. If I get my hands on it I'll scan it and post it here. Service instructions for the LA 318 will be found in an old auto manual. Here's a good directory:

http://www.mymopar.com/index.php?pid=109

The LA 318 appeared in 1967, so I'm referencing the 1972 Plymouth manual (http://www.mymopar.com/downloads/servicemanuals/1972_Plymouth_Chassis_Service_Manual.zip).


----------



## Woody123

Hello , Did you of anyone find a manual for Wayne chippers ? I have a B16T318 Model#B16T-5255 and i have some questions and need a manual , anyone with any info would be greatly appreciated . like how tight should the belt be and blade clearance , i seen the post above @ .032 thousands i will look at mine and measure , but the people that owned it before me welded some of the nuts  again any info would be helpful...


----------



## NoahJ

Hey Woody, I still haven't managed to find a manual.

Spiffy lookin' engine, though! Good luck with it.


----------



## JimR

NoahJ said:


> Hey Woody, I still haven't managed to find a manual.
> 
> Spiffy lookin' engine, though! Good luck with it.



I have a manual for these beasts that was forwarded to me. Email me at [email protected] and I will forward it to you.

Jim


----------



## Woody123

JimR said:


> I have a manual for these beasts that was forwarded to me. Email me at [email protected] and I will forward it to you.
> 
> Jim


JimR , Hello and yes i still need a manual i emailed you last night and just to be sure you got the message and my e-mail so i want to post it here also its [email protected] 

Thanks Woody (Rick)


----------



## NoahJ

Here you go, internet: *1 Operation Manual* and *1 Parts Manual* for the FMC Wayne Chipper. Courtesy of the excellent Arborist JimR.

*FMC Wayne Chipper Operation Manual:* (2 links for redundancy)

http://www.4shared.com/office/1UIa_ctFce/FMC_Wayne_Chipper_OPERATION_MA.html
https://www.mediafire.com/?wfvjhc2e1r6759y

*FMC Wayne Chipper Parts Manual:* (2 links for redundancy)

http://www.4shared.com/office/KFQoiGMXce/FMC_Wayne_Chipper_PARTS_MANUAL.html
https://www.mediafire.com/?wfvjhc2e1r6759y​*Edit: *I've started a new thread dedicated to this manual. If the above download links no longer work, check it out: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fmc-wayne-chipper-manual-download.273783/


----------



## CalTreeEquip

For blades and bed knives:
http://www.tskgrinding.com/Wayne-FMC-chipper-blade-p/tsk1080.htm


----------



## bobdring

Thank you for making the manuals available. I have


NoahJ said:


> Here you go, internet: *1 Operation Manual* and *1 Parts Manual* for the FMC Wayne Chipper. Courtesy of the excellent Arborist JimR.
> 
> *FMC Wayne Chipper Operation Manual:* (2 links for redundancy)
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/office/1UIa_ctFce/FMC_Wayne_Chipper_OPERATION_MA.html
> https://www.mediafire.com/?wfvjhc2e1r6759y
> 
> *FMC Wayne Chipper Parts Manual:* (2 links for redundancy)
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/office/KFQoiGMXce/FMC_Wayne_Chipper_PARTS_MANUAL.html
> https://www.mediafire.com/?wfvjhc2e1r6759y​*Edit: *I've started a new thread dedicated to this manual. If the above download links no longer work, check it out: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fmc-wayne-chipper-manual-download.273783/


Thankyou for making the manuals available. I spent hours looking for them 6 months ago with no luck.
NoahJ, post: 5226780, member: 121023"]Here you go, internet: *1 Operation Manual* and *1 Parts Manual* for the FMC Wayne Chipper. Courtesy of the excellent Arborist JimR.

*FMC Wayne Chipper Operation Manual:* (2 links for redundancy)

http://www.4shared.com/office/1UIa_ctFce/FMC_Wayne_Chipper_OPERATION_MA.html
https://www.mediafire.com/?wfvjhc2e1r6759y

*FMC Wayne Chipper Parts Manual:* (2 links for redundancy)

http://www.4shared.com/office/KFQoiGMXce/FMC_Wayne_Chipper_PARTS_MANUAL.html
https://www.mediafire.com/?wfvjhc2e1r6759y​*Edit: *I've started a new thread dedicated to this manual. If the above download links no longer work, check it out: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fmc-wayne-chipper-manual-download.273783/[/QUOTE]
Thankyou


----------



## firekidd66

I am half owner of AAA tree service the original owner of this chipper it was stolen and never recovered and now my business partner passed away I have every bit of paperwork and title bill of sale for the new motor and a bunch of extra chipper blades pics you name it we owned said chipper for 12 years so please contact me Paula AAA tree service at [email protected] yahoo.com or my Facebook Pauline Krieger I have ever receipt for everything including the gas I still have the trailer that we took the axel off and welded it custom along with the fenders I will contact the police if you do not contact me and I will press charges I want my property back


----------



## Del_

firekidd66 said:


> I am half owner of AAA tree service the original owner of this chipper it was stolen and never recovered and now my business partner passed away I have every bit of paperwork and title bill of sale for the new motor and a bunch of extra chipper blades pics you name it we owned said chipper for 12 years so please contact me Paula AAA tree service at [email protected] yahoo.com or my Facebook Pauline Krieger I have ever receipt for everything including the gas I still have the trailer that we took the axel off and welded it custom along with the fenders I will contact the police if you do not contact me and I will press charges I want my property back



Good luck Pauline. Noah hasn't logged in here since Feb. 2015. I hope you get your chipper back. I've reported your posting to the moderators here in hope that they can help.


----------



## Mrs. ArboristSite

You can try PM'ing him. It will send an email notification to his email on file. It's as good as me sending an email.


----------



## NoahJ

Yep, Pauline PM'd me and I replied. Still waiting for a response.


----------



## Mrs. ArboristSite

Great. Glad you are in contact.


----------



## firekidd66

Mrs. ArboristSite said:


> Great. Glad you are in contact.


I am still trying to get my chipper back noahj hasn't or hadn't tryed to contact me after my emails so I need more infor on how to contact him


----------



## Mrs. ArboristSite

If you have his email then that’s all I would have. We don’t require more than that for registration


----------

